# Hi rollitup



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

Great to be on the site.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

welcome


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome kovidkough
do you get alot of trolls on here ?


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

depends on your attitude


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

yeah, that makes sense lol 
what subjects should I avoid, what sets them off ?


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

just stay out of politics


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

great advice, thanks


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

are you currently growing anything?


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

yeah, I have some plants growing under 600w hps


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

yay more people in the 600 club , hps ftw


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

your like the hps too 
There great lights, alway been happy with the results.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 23, 2020)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks BarnBuster,
would use the like button but I don't have one yet.
looks like a really good site


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome. I grew many epic buds under 600 hps, I think it's a great light to start with. Good luck!


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Hi and welcome. I grew many epic buds under 600 hps, I think it's a great light to start with. Good luck!


Good to be here Rurumo
may upgrade to a 750w de hellion adjust a wing 
next year.
I think in some ways it shows more skill to use these lights


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 23, 2020)

What strains do you like to grow? I do 1000 watt hps hanging vertically.


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

current strain is a sativa strain (short flower time couple weeks left ) 

going to drop 5 barley's farm purple punch seeds in a glass of water tonight  

first time in this flower room, going for a full u shape scrog next time


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 23, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> current strain is a sativa strain (short flower time couple weeks left )
> View attachment 4749747
> going to drop 5 barley's farm purple punch seeds in a glass of water tonight
> 
> first time in this flower room, going for a full u shape scrog next time


Gorgeous


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks mysunnyboy,
Used to love growing vertical but only had 2 x 600w

very high yields but there was loads of plant waste to get rid of and it's not the safest way to grow.

and it took a long time to veg.

could get the plants 8" from the bulb without burning them, had a 18" floor fan pointing vertical up and the plants really loved it.

The plants where on a massive lazy Susan so I could rotate the floor and water each plant


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> Thanks mysunnyboy,
> Used to love growing vertical but only had 2 x 600w
> 
> very high yields but there was loads of plant waste to get rid of and it's not the safest way to grow.
> ...


google heath Robinson vert growing. he really takes the 600s to a whole new level


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2020)

welcome


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 23, 2020)

@jigfresh turned me on to vert growing.
Love you jig


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @jigfresh turned me on to vert growing.
> Love you jig


I've been studying but still haven't pulled the trigger, I have an air cooled and a bat wing 600, really wanna invert the batwing one after removing the hood obviously but not sure how effective only 1 vert bulb is I only have 6ft head space


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 23, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> I've been studying but still haven't pulled the trigger, I have an air cooled and a bat wing 600, really wanna invert the batwing one after removing the hood obviously but not sure how effective only 1 vert bulb is I only have 6ft head space


I have one 1000 hanging bare in a 4x4 closet and I can get 6 7 gallon ladies in there. Probably 7ft head space.
I think scrogking on YouTube can help you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I have one 1000 hanging bare in a 4x4 closet and I can get 6 7 gallon ladies in there. Probably 7ft head space.
> I think scrogking on YouTube can help you.


I just watched a few, clever set up, thanks


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


I'm going to try this with my dtw hempys. has anyone tried a V shape vert with the bat wing facing a wall


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> google heath Robinson vert growing. he really takes the 600s to a whole new level


I Remember his grows very well and really listened to all his advice and still follow his ways today to some degree.


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> I'm going to try this with my dtw hempys. has anyone tried a V shape vert with the bat wing facing a wall


no but I am going to do this for my next grow 
2 x bat wings and one 1m x 75cm scrog too make the u shape scrog.
3 plants will be perfect in this space 

adjust a wing fully open 
bats can be just under the hood height and the centre plant 20" below the light, I can see this working really well.

thanks kovidkough.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 23, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> Great to be on the site.


Welcome to the community fellow gardener. Your plants look great.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> no but I am going to do this for my next grow
> 2 x bat wings and one 1m x 75cm scrog too make the u shape scrog.
> 3 plants will be perfect in this space
> 
> ...


sweet I love sharing the Knowledge, keep on growing, please share your successes and failures, all helps the great breeding project


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

Will do kovidkough, 

As soon as the seeds have germinated I will start up a grow dairy on here.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> Will do kovidkough,
> 
> As soon as the seeds have germinated I will start up a grow dairy on here.


I'm thinking of doing 3 aswell but worry about corners so might try to shape it into a curvey V like a quarter of the coliseum design , scrog is crazy you can gain so many more sq ft


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Welcome to the community fellow gardener. Your plants look great.


Thanks Doug Dawson,
great to be part of the community


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> I'm thinking of doing 3 aswell but worry about corners so might try to shape it into a curvey V like a quarter of the coliseum design , scrog is crazy you can gain so many more sq ft


Depends on the width of your flower room,
you could make curve a screen on each end and tie the the shoots to the screen 2 weeks in flower (12/12)


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> Depends on the width of your flower room,
> you could make curve a screen on each end and tie the the shoots to the screen 2 weeks in flower (12/12)


I have 6ft H x 8L x 6 wide flower room of which I use 2x600w lights


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> welcome


Thanks sunni, 
It's great to be part of your community


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 23, 2020)

Also a new user. Great to see others from other parts of the world.

I'm using a 1000w HPS in cool tube with reflector. Although from reading this thread along with a lot of other stuff I've lurked over the years, I'm interested in trying a vertical set up. My main concern of course would be temps. I find no issue keeping it cool in the tent in the winter months with my cool tube. 

Appreciate all the recommendations being posted here. Gives me stuff to read up on while at my office lmao


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> I have 6ft H x 8L x 6 wide flower room of which I use 2x600w lights


That's a lot of space for 2 lights,
what reflects are you using ?


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Also a new user. Great to see others from other parts of the world.
> 
> I'm using a 1000w HPS in cool tube with reflector. Although from reading this thread along with a lot of other stuff I've lurked over the years, I'm interested in trying a vertical set up. My main concern of course would be temps. I find no issue keeping it cool in the tent in the winter months with my cool tube.
> 
> Appreciate all the recommendations being posted here. Gives me stuff to read up on while at my office lmao


Hi ElGrandeMongo,
there a lot of good advice on this thread 
been overwhelmed with all the comments as I am a new member, it great and thank you all.

When you hang a 1kw bulb vertical, you would need a room 4ft x 4ft x 6ft and have plant all around the bulb because of the size of the room and the bulb does not trap the heat as much as a horizontal hood, I don't think it's a problem with the right set up.

Say you have a floor fan aimed vertical up and hang the top of the bulb just above the canopy and hang the filter vertical above the bulb, so you want a lot of plant 3ft high( above pots)
so you have a ring of plants trapping all the light and airflow 

you will give the plants loads of airflow and remove all the heat at the same time


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 23, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> Hi ElGrandeMongo,
> there a lot of good advice on this thread
> been overwhelmed with all the comments as I am a new member, it great and thank you all.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have a 5x5x6.5ft and 1000w hps. I'm not understanding though how this would increase yields. Are there multiple levels of plants?

How I'm understanding what you're describing above I'd be losing floorspace to my floor fan and I'm not sure what the trade-off I'm making for that space is?


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 23, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> That's a lot of space for 2 lights,
> what reflects are you using ?


its just the flower room the actual flower grid is 3x6 within that space, i have 2 reflectors 1 batwing and one air cooled the air-cooled was my first ballast ever, I got the batwing so I could experiment with vert


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 23, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Interesting. I have a 5x5x6.5ft and 1000w hps. I'm not understanding though how this would increase yields. Are there multiple levels of plants?
> 
> How I'm understanding what you're describing above I'd be losing floorspace to my floor fan and I'm not sure what the trade-off I'm making for that space is?


say you have a ring of plants 3ft wide and you drop the light in the centre of the canopy 3 weeks into flower (so the streching has stopped), your plants are going to use 100% of direct light
The canopy size will be 3.14 x 3ft (h)x 3ft (w)=28ft2 
and this is high quality light for all the canopy, could easy go 3.5 ft across if you want 

most goods reflectors will cover 3ft x 5ft = 15ft2 from a 1kw light ( so all the canopy gets high quality light) ( could lose more than 20% of the lights on the walls above the plants)

The reflector could absorb 5% of the light too

so you lose loads of light that turns into heat and canopy size is a lot smaller.


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 24, 2020)

I have been thinking about the setup overnight and if you have 3 plants under the one Reflector, keep topping, pulling the shoot down on one plant and top the other 2 plants once ( but you need 4 tops to fan out)

lift the centre plant up, so its level with the canopy,

you could get 2 plants 1ft wide and middle one 2ft x 2ft (8 top minimal) before turning over to flower

keep the middle one 12" above the pot and the over two 20" above the pot, flower them off and you could use one Reflector to cover the hole canopy

the light will cover all 3 plants and create a u shape canopy/screen if you add one 2 weeks in flower(12/12)
move the end plants back so there 4.5 ft between the plants each end.

and the canopy size (screen would be about 7ft x 3ft) could pull 22oz's

my current canopy 5ft x 2.5ft and I should pull about 15oz's

I will start a diary soon and walk you through every stage and uploads pictures every week, this should easy to pull off.

I will be growing in soil with very basic dry nutes
veg time 4-5 weeks and going to look out for some 20ltr or bigger pots.


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 24, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Interesting. I have a 5x5x6.5ft and 1000w hps. I'm not understanding though how this would increase yields. Are there multiple levels of plants?
> 
> How I'm understanding what you're describing above I'd be losing floorspace to my floor fan and I'm not sure what the trade-off I'm making for that space is?


This member has a very similar setup to mine and he has got the same results


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 24, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> This member has a very similar setup to mine and he has got the same results


Very nice. He got some impressive results for sure. Very nice indeed, but what's the technique for height/coverage. Are you just using a trellis to spread the plant across the space of the walls? Do the colas then grow towards the light, or do they still want to grow upwards?

Am definitely willing to give it a go with my 1000w. Don't really have anything to lose. Plants I have going now should keep me and the woman in smoke/vape for well over a year.

Any special equipment recommended? I'd probably tackle it as a project after the summer (so like 10 months from now lol).


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 24, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Very nice. He got some impressive results for sure. Very nice indeed, but what's the technique for height/coverage. Are you just using a trellis to spread the plant across the space of the walls? Do the colas then grow towards the light, or do they still want to grow upwards?
> 
> Am definitely willing to give it a go with my 1000w. Don't really have anything to lose. Plants I have going now should keep me and the woman in smoke/vape for well over a year.
> 
> Any special equipment recommended? I'd probably tackle it as a project after the summer (so like 10 months from now lol).


never done the one on wall but the tube vertical grow.
The way I would start off, 6-8 plants under horizontal hood, top once early In veg so you have 4 main top on each plant, 10ltr pots (if your going in soil/coco) try and keep the shoot close and remove small long side shoots (but cut them back to two shoots near the main shoot)

you want loads of small shoots growing off the main shoots, you want the small shoots to grow 6-10", all the buds will drop as they grow 
look like a carpet of long buds 

The leaves will face the bulb and the plants will grow towards the light so you want most the growth/stretching done under the hood.
(pot the plants up in 20ltr pots a week before flower 12/12)
say 2 weeks in flower I would use bamboo on each side of the pot and slide the mesh over the bamboo to support the plant buds on one side and as you push the pots together you will make circle of of plants, add the fan in the middle and hang the bulb in the centre of the plants.

job done


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 24, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> never done the one on wall but the tube vertical grow.
> The way I would start off, 6-8 plants under horizontal hood, top once early In veg so you have 4 main top on each plant, 10ltr pots (if your going in soil/coco) try and keep the shoot close and remove small long side shoots (but cut them back to two shoots near the main shoot)
> 
> you want loads of small shoots growing off the main shoots, you want the small shoots to grow 6-10", all the buds will drop as they grow
> ...


Fuck maybe it's because I'm in the office right now and not baked, but I'm lost on your explaination. What do you mean by they'll drop and look like a carpet of long buds. And I'm entirely lost on the bamboo thing!


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 24, 2020)

Sorry fellow its me,
somtimes need to go into a little more detail.

On most canbis plants you have a set of shoots every 3-4" 

you keep cutting these shoots back so you have a main shoot/stem 3ft long with loads of small shoot/ side branches 

you let the side branches grow in flower so the plant looks like a scrog on its side facing the bulb.
All the side shoots will start stretching towards the light, as the shoots start to develop buds, the weight will make the buds drop and lay on the one below it and helps to support it (carpet of buds)

The bamboo thing 
use some 2" x 2" wire mesh and cut it 3ft x (say) 1.5ft pieces weave the 4ft bamboo down each side of the mesh and slide the bamboo in the sides of the pot to support the plant so it covers the front of the plants with the mesh 

as you push the pots together you can tie the bamboo together to make a solid frame for the plants.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 24, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> Sorry fellow its me,
> somtimes need to go into a little more detail.
> 
> On most canbis plants you have a set of shoots every 3-4"
> ...


Thanks that clears up the most of it. A bit fuzzy on the cutting back the shoots. Are you saying you're topping the side branching repeatedly to increase branching

And do you think a 14" all metal construction floor fan would do the trick? I've got a 20" mastercraft shop fan but I'd imagine that thing is overkill for a tent? Anything else needed in there for airflow?


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 24, 2020)

you welcome,
yes that's better way to put it 
"topping the side branching repeatedly to increase branching" and to keep the branches short 

A 14" floor fan would do the trick.

You could aim the intake fan towards the fan and hang the filter above the bulb.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks m8. Will need to give this a go next year. Start of winter next year probably the best time to rearrange. Plenty of time to plan!


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 24, 2020)

sounds good, 
hope you put a grow diary up next year, would be good to see how you get on.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 25, 2020)

Sup y'all , I am new to the game and appreciate the wealth of knowledge everyone possess! I had a general idea through studying Migro and other Youtube growers of the avenue i was taking, and the Mara Hydro ts1000w in a 2x2x6 seemed like the perfect place to start for me. Well now im approaching week 9 flower and i couldn't be happier! There are some really great people on this page! and I appreciate all the advice, and all the time people put into responding and giving thoughtful suggestions from past experiences and knowledge. Happy growin yall


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2020)

Welcome to the club, @EasyGrowerUk.



mysunnyboy said:


> @jigfresh turned me on to vert growing.
> Love you jig


Love you too @mysunnyboy  I sure miss my old closet.



kovidkough said:


> I just watched a few, clever set up, thanks


Thanks.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 25, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the club, @EasyGrowerUk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your style


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> I like your style


He’s the best


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm going to try this inside


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> I'm going to try this inside View attachment 4751837


I kinda did that with racks up the sides of my closet. Had them lean in to the light a bit.
I forget where online but I’ve seen big rooms done this way, more or less, I think it’s called stadium type growing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Vertical Cannabis Cultivation And The Best Hydroponic System For Your Grow - RQS Blog


Vertical cannabis farming is a new method of growing that allows for a more optimised harvest compared to other hydroponic setups.




www.royalqueenseeds.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh yeah I found it 






Northern Farmer's HP Stadium grow setup


Let me say first off that these ARE NOT MY PICTURES. They belong to a guy named Northern Farmer over at icmag. I didn't want to post links and stuff to the other place because I think that's against the rules? Anyway... This is how you can maximize your yields in the space you have to...




www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Vertical Cannabis Cultivation And The Best Hydroponic System For Your Grow - RQS Blog
> 
> 
> Vertical cannabis farming is a new method of growing that allows for a more optimised harvest compared to other hydroponic setups.
> ...


that's some crazy wattage


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 25, 2020)

if only my plant count was above 12..ugh if only

I may try to scrog 12 though


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 25, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the club, @EasyGrowerUk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks jigfresh,
Its great to be part of the HPS club.

Going to start my first grow diary on here, tonight 
going to join me on a station grow @kovidkough ?

I have 5 Barneys farm Purple Punch seeds in 5 small pots under some t5's 
let see how many seeds germinate.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> Thanks jigfresh,
> Its great to be part of the HPS club.
> 
> Going to start my first grow diary on here, tonight


Growing is one of my favorite things in life. Like with my daughter I can't imagine life before I had either little plants or a little girl to take care of.

Best of luck with it all mate. I wish you great success. Be sure to drop a link here when you start the grow journal.


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Nov 26, 2020)

Total agree with you jigfresh,
can't imagine life without my kids or plants
been growing most my life.

link to my diary jigfresh
growing-barneys-farm-purple-punch

Alway enjoy growing the plants more than smoking them


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 26, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Growing is one of my favorite things in life. Like with my daughter I can't imagine life before I had either little plants or a little girl to take care of.
> 
> Best of luck with it all mate. I wish you great success. Be sure to drop a link here when you start the grow journal.
> 
> View attachment 4752217


I agree as well , growing and watching my kids grow is humbling and fulfilling. Its a peaceful life


----------

